# Nettoyer les pales du ventilateur



## mc-ready (18 Avril 2006)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir si il y a un moyen de nettoyer les pales du ventilateur sur un imac 800.
Avec le temps la poussiere s'est bien accroché dessus et je suppose que pour la ventilation du mac c pas la meilleure des choses.
Je nettoie regulierement les orifices quil y a tout autour de la base.
Pour la ventilation je vois pas trop comment...


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2006)

Moi j'utilise une bombe d'air sous pression et je souffle par les orifices au sommet de la 1/2 sphère


----------



## mc-ready (18 Avril 2006)

Jai essayé une fois de nettoyer le clavier avec une bombe d'air, mais il y avait aussi de l'eau qui sortait de la bombe d'air, donc je suis pas chaud de tenter sur le ventilateur  
Par contre concernant le clavier quelqun a til deja reussi à louvrir?
Jai rien trouvé dans mes tournevis de precision qui rentrait dans ces vis


----------



## boodou (18 Avril 2006)

De l'eau sortant d'une bombe à air ??
soit tu l'as secouée avant de l'utiliser (ce qu'il ne faut pas faire), soit c'est une bombe de piètre qualité (très bonne marque : "Dust-Off")


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2006)

mc-ready a dit:
			
		

> Jai essayé une fois de nettoyer le clavier avec une bombe d'air, mais il y avait aussi de l'eau qui sortait de la bombe d'air, donc je suis pas chaud de tenter sur le ventilateur
> Par contre concernant le clavier quelqun a til deja reussi à louvrir?
> Jai rien trouvé dans mes tournevis de precision qui rentrait dans ces vis


 
Attention à bien tenir la bombe verticale (et pas la tête en bas....)

Concernant la taille des vis, c'est un "format US" donc une taille en sous-multiples de pouces (1/20ème de pouce je crois, soit environ 1,3 mm). C'est donc normal que tu ne trouves pas la bonne dimension dans tes tournevis "européens"

Il faut trouver un bon magasin de bricolage qui aurait des tournevis en dimensions anglaises (ou des clés allen de 1,3 mm....)

Tu peux aussi prendre une clé allen de 2 mm et limer doucement chacune des 6 faces jusqu'à avoir quelque chose qui se bloque bien dans ces vis

Au fait, attention! il y a aussi des vis cruciformes dont 2 cachées sous des touches du clavier


----------



## mc-ready (18 Avril 2006)

He bé c technique pour bien nettoyer son mac lol
Mais sinon personne na jamais demontéé son mac pour nettoyer linterieur et remonter ensuite le cache?


----------



## JPTK (18 Avril 2006)

mc-ready a dit:
			
		

> He bé c technique pour bien nettoyer son mac lol
> Mais sinon personne na jamais demontéé son mac pour nettoyer linterieur et remonter ensuite le cache?




La bombe à air c'est bien pour la poussière mais pour la crasse sur les pales d'un ventilo, rien de tel qu'un coton tige et là en plus si le ventilo était bien sale, tu diminues de 30% de bruit du mac, testé et approuvé sur un powermac.

Un petit tuto pour démonter l'imac.


----------



## mc-ready (24 Avril 2006)

La bombe à air c pas tres efficasse car en fin de compte la poussiere avec la chaleur semble s'etre "collée" au pale et au plastic.
Jai utilisé ta methode du coton tige et jai pu sortir pas mal de crasse.
Jai procedé com suit :

Jai eteint lordi et debranché les cables, jai placé une lumiere forte pour bien eclairer le haut de la sphere.
Ensuite muni du boite de coton tige, jai "ramassé" tout ce que je pouvais
Pour cela une petite technique.
Jai inseré un coton tige avec la main gauche destiné à bloquer les pales pour pas que ca tourne.
Ensuite jai pris un autre coton tige que je place sur une pale puis je le tourne sur lui meme ce qui a pour effet d'user un peu le coton tige (du fait du frottement de la base sur une pale) et ensuite le coton tige ramasse mieux tout ce qui traine tant quon continu de la faire tourner.
Ca a pour effet de faire des "tas" de poussiere puis pour les sortir comme le tas est un peu "collant" ca reste attaché au coton tige mais ca reste delicat pour sortir le tout par un orifice.
Faut avoir ete un champion à docteur maboule lol
Jai mis une heure mais je pense avoir sorti bocou de crasse.
C frustrant de voir autant de poussiere sans pouvoir tout sortir, mais c tjrs ca.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2006)

il y a aussi un truc tout simple
l'aspirateur


----------



## mc-ready (24 Avril 2006)

Jai essayé mais tjrs ce probleme que "ma" poussiere est un peu "collante" et donc reste bien attaché


----------



## JPTK (25 Avril 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> il y a aussi un truc tout simple
> l'aspirateur




Yep ça enlève jamais la crasse, que la poussière, par contre c'est bien pour aspirer la crasse qu'on a viré avec les cotons tiges en effet.


----------

